
Five steps to make Product-Market Fit less mysterious - txu
https://twitter.com/coolnalu/status/1282997624036089856
======
txu
One of the things that bothered me for years was the lack of clarity around
Product-Market Fit. So far all the explanations are a posteriori - you can
only observe or measure them. E.g. "You've found PMF when you sell it faster
than you can make it", or "You can measure PMF by asking your users if they'd
be sad if the product is taken away from them".

Can't we systematically get to it step by step instead of observing a big
black box?

Last week, one model crystallized in my mind: Product Market Fit consists of 5
"fits" under the surface, each of which can be measured separately, which I
summarized in the Twitter thread.

Would like to hear your opinion on if this makes sense to you.

